# Pet's ashes



## Mikaela (Jul 31, 2019)

Hi I am wondering can I bring my dog ashes on bored I do keep them in a bag in a box in my backpack i never take them out ever.


----------



## Asher (Jul 31, 2019)

I don't see any problem. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## AutoTrDvr (Jul 31, 2019)

Welcome to the forum and, likewise, we are sorry for your loss. 

There should be no problems with this. The only possible (and very unlikely) issue might be is if they bring a dog on to sniff for explosives, and the dog just happens (mistakenly) to hit on your back pack. But, like I say, highly unlikely as those dogs are trained for a specific thing and aren't usually cross trained (i.e. a dog trained for explosives, usually doesn't also do drugs or cadavers and vice versa).


----------



## SP&S (Jul 31, 2019)

I can't see any reason why not, here's the list of prohibited items https://www.amtrak.com/onboard/baggage-policy/baggage-prohibited-items.html . Obviously the container should be well sealed, but if I could take some of my dad's ashes thru TSA on a plane to Hawaii, no problem.


----------



## MikefromCrete (Aug 1, 2019)

As long as the remains stay inside your bag, I don't see any problems. After, who knows what's inside your bag.


----------



## dogbert617 (Aug 1, 2019)

I've never seen anything forbidding the carrying of ashes on an Amtrak train, so I'd say you should go ahead and bring that on your Amtrak trip.


----------



## AutoTrDvr (Aug 1, 2019)

SP&S said:


> I can't see any reason why not, here's the list of prohibited items https://www.amtrak.com/onboard/baggage-policy/baggage-prohibited-items.html . Obviously the container should be well sealed, but if I could take some of my dad's ashes thru TSA on a plane to Hawaii, no problem.



You can... I took the entirety of my Godmother's cremains from Orlando Intl. Airport [MCO] to Ponce, Puerto Rico two years ago, for dispersal in the Caribbean sea. And I did it as a carry on (not checked). It just has to go through the scanner as its own package with nothing else in it. And it will show up on the scanner as one big blob. Just have the paperwork (death cert, etc.) with you.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Aug 1, 2019)

I'm not sure why the TSA would be seen as any sort of authority figure on the transportation of cremains, but if you happen to bring any with you I'd recommend keeping an eye on anyone inspecting your luggage.

*TSA Agents Unscrewed Urn, Spilled Deceased Mother's Ashes In Cleveland Man's Suitcase *


----------



## AutoTrDvr (Aug 1, 2019)

Devil's Advocate said:


> I'm not sure why the TSA would be seen as any sort of authority figure on the transportation of cremains, but if you happen to bring any with you I'd recommend keeping an eye on anyone inspecting your luggage.
> 
> *TSA Agents Unscrewed Urn, Spilled Deceased Mother's Ashes In Cleveland Man's Suitcase *



All the more reason to bring the cremains as "carry on" and not in checked baggage. The TSA agents at MCO that handled my Godmother were very professional. I had a T-shirt in the box with the plastic container of cremains, only to keep it from flopping around in the Postal box. They made me take the shirt out and send the box through with only the plastic container of cremains. That passed without incident, and I was able to reassemble the box with t-shirt therein.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 1, 2019)

When I took my Late Wifes Ashes from Austin to Toronto on Air Canada during the Winter of 2004 , even though I had a Copy of the Death Certificate,Certified Funeral Home / Crematory List and a Canadian Government Certified Permission to Import Ashes, the Goon @ TSA in Austin made me Unseal the Urn that contained the Ashes and told me that was SOP for the Agency.

When I arrived @ Pearson Intl the Candian Officials were amazed @ this, as was the Funeral Director @ the Cemetary where her Ashes were kept till they could be buried after a thaw since it was -20 Below with an Ice Storm and a 40 mph wind blowing off the Lake.


----------

